# any suggestion on my 90G tank plants



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

here is the picture of my 90G tank. As per other's suggestion, I want to put more plants for hiding places and reducing aggression( my breeding female agassizi is ultra aggressive for 2 weeks).

any suggestion on easy plants to grow without CO2? I already have java fern, amazon swords, water sprite and (I think) Echinodorus.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Almost all common hygrophila species do well without Co2. Hygrophila polysperma, Hygrophila corymbosa, Hygrophila difformis should all grow tall and fairly quick. You could always try a few Sword plants to get some height in the back as well. Petsuperstore in Surrey/Langley on fraser hwy usually has nice large ones. Not sure what species they are but they are 14". Ive put them in a few peoples tanks and the Swords have done well. If you like grass tall grass you can try Jungle Vals or a smaller Vallisneria species.

The 1 plant you have that you said is Echinodorous . Looks like an Aponogetonn Species to me possibly Crispus.

What type of light do you have? What bulbs are in it?

I just found a really good plant list Tropica Aquarium Plants - Plant list A-Z


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks Jbyoung! yeah you are right. it is cripus as you said.. i love that plant . i have beamwork led light on my 90G and used root tabs on the regular gravel. I will check the pet superstore later today


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm interested in the light that you have, would you be able to provide more info? Watts,claimed lumens, led watts? Have you seen growth and would you suggest the beamswork? Thanks a lot!


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

My first plant was cabomba caroliniana and that grew to the top with a dual t5no, plain gravel and zero supplements (co2, ferts). Cyperus helferi did well too. Here's a link I found: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...67-excellent-list-plants-low-light-tanks.html

From the many light source points, I would have to say that is the beamswork 48" freshwater bright.
LEDs Count: 168
3100 Lumens
0.2 watt high output LEDs
156x 10,000K LED 12x Actinic 460nmLED Use 38 watts

I'm using The 48" reef bright and I love it(for now).
LEDs Count: 72
4900 Lumens
1 watt high output LEDs
54x 10,000KLED 18x Actinic 460nm LED Use 72 watts







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some Cryptocorine wendti (spelling?) that you can have for $1 a sprig. They are very small and grow slowly, but eventually get to be nice.


----------

